# Salary package Germany



## Nezz78 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi there! 


Can anyone tell me what is normal to include in a salary package for a Dutch person who will be working in Germany?

- Housing included?
- Flight ticket (monthly/yearly?)
- Compensation for the first 3 months for my house in The Netherlands?
- Health insurance?
- etc etc...

Looking forward to receive your reply, thank you very much in advance!

Greetz from The Netherlands!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Unless the company is desperate to hire you, you will be treated just like any other regular employee.
This means none of the benefits you list can be expected, except health insurance (the employer bears half the premium, by law) and maybe a subsidy for moving costs.


----------

